# Babobab wood



## wb7whi (Feb 12, 2009)

Anyone know of a source for Babobab wood?

Wayne


----------



## mrcook4570 (Feb 12, 2009)

Perhaps from the Babobab tree???  

Seriously though, I have never heard of it.  Had to google it.  Looks like an interesting tree.


----------



## Dario (Feb 12, 2009)

Is it Baobab from Madagascar & Africa?


----------



## Rarest wood (Feb 12, 2009)

or australia I used to have a tree out side my house in africa the timber is like poplar a bit soft really


----------



## wb7whi (Feb 12, 2009)

It is from Africa and/or Madagascar. Got a customer looking for pens made from it but as I understand it is very rare material

Wayne


----------



## VisExp (Feb 12, 2009)

Wow, this brought back some memories!  It is spelt Baobab.  As kids in Zimbabwe we used to eat the fruit of the baobab tree.  Just getting the edible parts out of the hard shell and the tough fibres within was a mission.  I still remember the bitter sweet taste.

The tree is enormous.  The circumference of many was at least 100 feet.  The locals belive that after creation, each animal was given a tree to plant.  The hyena was given the baobab and planted it upside down.  During the dry season, when the tree has no leaves, it looks just like it is upside down with roots up in the air. 

Sorry, I can't tell you where you can get some, but thanks for the trip down memory lane.


----------



## sbell111 (Feb 13, 2009)

Stupid hyenas.


----------



## altaciii (Feb 13, 2009)

VisExp said:


> Wow, this brought back some memories! It is spelt Baobab. As kids in Zimbabwe we used to eat the fruit of the baobab tree. Just getting the edible parts out of the hard shell and the tough fibres within was a mission. I still remember the bitter sweet taste.
> 
> The tree is enormous. *The circumference of many was at least 100 feet.* The locals belive that after creation, each animal was given a tree to plant. The hyena was given the baobab and planted it upside down. During the dry season, when the tree has no leaves, it looks just like it is upside down with roots up in the air.
> 
> Sorry, I can't tell you where you can get some, but thanks for the trip down memory lane.


 
Wow!  Thats a fat tree.  I just googled it and saw some pics.  We never get anything like that in S Texas.  Scrub brush and mesquite litter the countryside.  How many pens can you get from a boabob tree?


----------



## Pen Maker (Feb 13, 2009)

> How many pens can you get from a boabob tree?


 
At least as many as the Woodchuck ??


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Feb 13, 2009)

We took the kids to Disney World last Sep., and at Animal Kingdom they have a few that they transplanted from Africa. They said that one of them was 2,000 years old. I questioned that, but Wikipedia says they are reputed to live SEVERAL thousands of years! Pretty amazing, and one of the most unique looking trees on Earth. The big one at DW was one freakin' huge tree!!!

Dale


----------



## Skye (Feb 13, 2009)

is it the wood that holds a kabob together?




.


----------



## bitshird (Feb 13, 2009)

Skye said:


> is it the wood that holds a kabob together?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Skye you should be ashamed.


Naw it was kinda funny.


----------



## OldWrangler (Feb 14, 2009)

About 8 years ago I was involved in supplying a large quantity of African plants for the 43 acre Lowland Gorilla Exhibit at the Bronx Zoo. Everything down to the grasses had to be authentic to the Congo region of Africa. They even brought 4 monster sized Baobab trees from there. Of course they had to be handled with cranes but were planted.  When we last heard from those folks, all was thriving. 

This is a kinda deserty tree and stores moisture in it's spongy trunk. I susspect it would not be much for pens. Probably pithy, too soft and no color or figure to it.


----------



## Dario (Feb 14, 2009)

OldWrangler said:


> This is a kinda deserty tree and stores moisture in it's spongy trunk. I susspect it would not be much for pens. Probably pithy, too soft and no color or figure to it.



Probably the same reason why it is not used much for timber even though they produce a good amount of wood per tree.

I won't be too quick about it not being much for pens though...remember Curtis' cactus pen blanks? :wink::biggrin:


----------



## Pen Maker (Feb 14, 2009)

Curtis made a cactus pen, c'mon... Yer pullin my laig !!! imagine tryin to write with a cactus. You guy's are a hoot.


----------



## Dario (Feb 14, 2009)

Pen Maker said:


> Curtis made a cactus pen, c'mon... Yer pullin my laig !!! imagine tryin to write with a cactus. You guy's are a hoot.



Being new, I am honestly not sure if you are serious or kidding.  I know I am serious.


----------



## Pen Maker (Feb 14, 2009)

just kidding... besides being a SMART a$$, I do read




(trouble is I don't comprehend very well)


----------



## COUTURE (Jul 27, 2017)

wb7whi said:


> Anyone know of a source for Babobab wood?
> 
> Wayne



dear Wayne 
I m using Baobab Fiber . 
see my picture 
regards
Philippe


----------



## Monty (Jul 28, 2017)

COUTURE said:


> wb7whi said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know of a source for Babobab wood?
> ...



Philippe,
Since Wayne hasn't been on line for 3 years, I'll ask. Can  Baobab Fiber be legally exported and imported into the US?


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Jul 28, 2017)

Monty said:


> COUTURE said:
> 
> 
> > wb7whi said:
> ...



Or Australia? I know we've got them here, but it's almost impossible to get hold of some. 
Thanks Phillipe,
Kryn


----------



## COUTURE (Jul 29, 2017)

In fact one uses the bark of baobab It was used to make rope for the sailing canoes of the fishermen. It is now used to make floral bouquet 

I did not know much if the fiber is exportable. If possible, so it is exportable in USA
I have to inform myself


----------



## COUTURE (Jul 29, 2017)

*picture*



COUTURE said:


> In fact one uses the bark of baobab It was used to make rope for the sailing canoes of the fishermen. It is now used to make floral bouquet
> 
> I did not know much if the fiber is exportable. If possible, so it is exportable in USA
> I have to inform myself



here is some picture 

The bark is soft, greyish or reddish. The wood is fibrous and contains a lot of water. Only in Madagascar are baobab forests
Of the 8-baobab species inventoried in the world, 7 are endemic to  Madagascar. The baobab, majestic in their 100 feet circumference, 130  feet high and 6 centuries of existence for some, is one of the most  enormous species of the plant kingdom, despite some dwarf species that  can only measure a few feet. A recent study based on satellite imagery  has confirmed that there are more than 3 million of them throughout  Madagascar, scattered over the southwestern part of the island.  Etymologically, its name derives from the Arabic word "bu hibab" which  means fruit with many seeds.
                        Almost all parts of the baobab are used, which is worth the  protection and veneration of the local populations. The leaves,  seedlings and roots are consumed as vegetables, the fruit is used to  prepare beverages, and seeds an edible oil. The leaves are also used as a  medicinal product against colic, bark against fever It was alos used to make rope for the sailing canoes of the fishermen. It is now used to make floral bouquet


----------



## OZturner (Jul 30, 2017)

Regarding the Reference to the "Boab" Tree of Australia, you might find the following site of interest.
The Boab Tree - A Kimberley Icon 
In particular the item near the bottom of the site, about the Prison Boab Tree, used as a Jail, back in the 1800's.
Enjoy.
Brian


----------

